# Dug a L R B today



## Oldihtractor (Apr 19, 2010)

Went on a little recon  and quick kill an hour dig today..  Only turned up the white Lightning rod ball in the center..

              Something is better than nothing.. 


          Lets see them finds   Cyberdigger....


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry you couldn't hang around longer John.. and thanks for helping me locate this vast labyrinth of holes and piles! What fun!![][]
   Hey K nice to meet you!!


----------



## KBbottles (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice meeting you as well!!  Didn't know John was there too!  I hope I can do a full day there soon.   I got a couple little goodies and also found a broken aqua blob from Milltown that was already dug up.  Brought it home to try and locate a whole one somewhere.  I know there are more blobs in there as well as a ton more good milks, crocks, etc.  Just gotta keep workin it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey I know that Milltown blob.. couple holes up near the shoulder? Either a sneaky transplant or a great reason to keep digging!! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 19, 2010)

This was the best thing I found there today.. and someone left it there.. dern fool.. [>:]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey John and Charlie,















 It's not often you come across a nice white LRB and a figural Atlas liquor bottle. In my case, never, for either one. Whaz the story on that Atlas guy? Nice backlit picture!

 Who's that scalloped shoulder guy, slouching in front of the toaster?  Was this a Jersey Chapter Community Dig?


----------



## willong (Apr 20, 2010)

Dern fool indeed! I've got to agree--I prefer BIM bottles; but I'd be damned if I'd leave something like that behind. Nice find. Were any of the liquor bottles BIM?


----------



## athometoo (Apr 20, 2010)

glad to see your digging again . when people ask me why i search for and dig bottles , i tell them its the history of it . not altogether true though . when im out walking a creek or digging bottles everything else in the world is behind me . i dont think of work ,bills , things i have to repair (auto or home) . its just me (and sometimes my wife) and nature . kind of my own little stress relief center . then on the walk out your thinking  , okay i gotta get this done by so and so time . gottta do this by tommorrow  , electric bill due the next . all of that is forgotten for a few hours . thats why i do it .  plus i love the history and the glass too .  sam


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This was the best thing I found there today.. and someone left it there.. dern fool.. [>:]


     Charlie?-----just what type of bottle you got there[8|]-- Dern thing is nice[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2010)

It's a "Federal Law..." liquor bottle.. on the heel it's embossed "WILSON.. 'That's All' " ..at first I figured it was a '39 world's fair thing, but I dunno.. [8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 20, 2010)

Now that bottle is awesome.  I would be proud to have that on my shelf, regardless of what came in it.  The design is incredible.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Charlie,

 That has gotta be the nicest, most ornately embossed post-Pro bottle I've seen. I trust that you will be pleased that Wilson Distilling Co. was a New Jersey corporation. "...the Wilson Distilling Company, a New Jersey corporation, having its principal place of business in the city of Baltimore,.." From Caselaw.

 "In pre-prohibition days there were many attractive displays for wines and liquors of all kinds. Among these might be mentioned the funny little Irishman carrying Burke's Bottled Guinness, the man on the giant horse playing polo proclaiming Black & White Scotch whiskey, the golfer making a drive from a tee, heralding Coate's Plymouth gin, and the giant mixing a highball many thousand times a night to influence the crowds to use "Wilson, that's all," which, by the way, was the most famous slogan of its time." From.

 Ironically, "Wilson, that's all" became a slogan and Campaign song for ole Woodrow, the man who brought you Prohibition.





From.




From.

 "The 1912 presidential campaign was an intriguing one. Taft and Roosevelt had a falling out and Roosevelt decided to run again. But Taft got the Republican nomination, so Roosevelt ran on the Progressive Party ticket, also known as the "Bull Moose" party. The democrats nominated Woodrow Wilson, who was at a time the president of Princeton University. The songs, this time around, were plentiful. Taft had songs that were against Roosevelt, against Wilson and the Democrats, as well as, songs that were the normal self-absorbing types. One such anti-democrat song was "Taft and Sherman" by George E. Fairbanks to the tune of "Yankee Doodle" and one general song was "Taft the Leader"; lyrics by M. Strauss and Music by P. Fox. Roosevelt's best song of the campaign was, "When Teddy Comes Marching Home"; lyrics by Irving B. Lee and music by W. R. Williams. It was a variation of "When Johnny Comes Marching home" and was released in 1910. The people wanted Roosevelt to run, this can be demonstrated in the song, "Teddy, Come Back"; lyrics by W.D. Nesbit and music by R. N. Lombard. It was first written in 1907 and published in 1910. The Democratic, nominee, all the while, could sit back and watch the Republican vote being split by Taft and Roosevelt. Wilson had that advantage; another advantage would be a famous whiskey slogan at the time, "Wilson-that's all". Famous lyricist Ballard MacDonald came together with George Walter Brown, whom wrote music, to pen the famous campaign song "Wilson-That's All!" There was also a song about all the candidates, a non-partisan song. The lyrics were written by Symour Brown and the Music by Bert Grant; the song was called, "The Election in Jungle Town." All of the candidates were pictured as animals. In the end, Wilson won the election with 435 electoral votes, a landslide. If the popular vote were added together for Taft and Roosevelt, then Wilson would not have won. There was a clear split - if just one of them dropped out of the race - it is likely Wilson would not have won. In 1916, he was expecting a landslide, but got a fight from associate Supreme Court Justice, now candidate, Charles Evans Hughes. He did not have a slew of songs, but "Charles E. Hughes, the American" by William H. Pease was good enough. Wilson had a few Tin Pan Alley writers make him songs. One song was "Go Right Along, Mister Wilson" by Seymour Brown, who wrote songs for Roosevelt a few years earlier. Wilson only won the election, by a mere 23 electoral votes. He ran on the slogan, "He kept us out of war", and a month after his inauguration, American joined World War I." From.

 "The campaign songs 
 also reflect this search for a public image.  Wilson-Thatâ€™s All, one of the most famous campaign 
 songs of the era, seems odd initially.  The title comes from a popular advertising slogan for a 
 rand of whiskey, and the whole song seems to endorse drinking â€œfor the Democratic cause.â€42  
 All of this, of course, seems contradictory when it is considered that the Wilson administration 
 signed the Prohibition amendment into the Constitution in 1919.  But the boisterous and fun tone 
 of the song was likely meant to compensate for any lack of these attributes in Wilson himself.  
 The use of a popular alcohol slogan and a generally playful tone would certainly help to endear a 
 stuffy academic to the public." From.

 "The advertisement of a whiskey, "Wilson â€” That's All," in days before prohibition sent it into what Mr. Cleveland called "innocuous desuetude," was greatly overworked by presiding officers when Wilson was a candidate for Governor of New Jersey. It became a habit, with a wink and a shrug of the shoulder, for the introducer to say, waving toward the nominee, "Wilson â€” That's All." On the eve of the election Mr. Wilson was scheduled to address a meeting in Hudson County. The chairman was a German-American citizen. As he walked through the wings to the stage with the President he said to him:
 p211 "You know, Mr. Veelson, that vee never say anything in Hudson County now but 'Veelson, that's all.' "
 "My!" answered Mr. Wilson, "that has a dissipated sound."
 "Only a person who was actually but a little lower than the angels," said a bystander, "could reply so composedly after hearing that ancient wheeze so often." From.

 I did not find a copy of the original ads. maybe cuz I'm googlybook blind. Maybe someone who is not, can find one. Wilson Bottles and advertising reside in the Maryland state Archivs:

 "April 18, 1900	 Wilson Whiskey - That's All! Established 1823
 Accession No.: MSA SC 5646-2-29 
 Location: Contact the Department of Special Collections for location

 Original, advertisement	 Do not circulate
  	 Wilson - That's All!
 Accession No.: MSA SC 5646-2-30 
 Location: Contact the Department of Special Collections for location

 Original, advertisement	 Do not circulate" From. Maybe you could take your guy to visit, someday.

 Here's an older Wilson sign: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.













From. The second one of these miniature Wilson's appears to be your Atlas Whiskey.




From.

 You're probably gonna need one of these: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 "The Hunter Rye brand survived 
 Prohibition. The name eventually was 
 bought by Seagram, one of the big whiskey 
 cartels out of Canada. About the same time 
 Seagram purchased the Wilson Distillery in 
 Baltimore, producer of Atlas Bourbon. It 
 merged the two operations and began 
 making Hunter Rye at its Calvert distillery 
 in Baltimore. When that facility 
 subsequently was shut down, the Hunter- 
 Wilson Distilling Company was relocated 
 to Seagramâ€™s Louisville plant." From FOHBC.


----------



## deacon_frost (Apr 20, 2010)

man that wilson bottle is too cool, i usually only keep locals and smaller sample type bottles but that one is a keeper in my book...congrats[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you all esp you John ..here's some other surface junk after I perdy'd em up a touch.. how can one just chunk something so ..nice? [>:]


----------



## diggermeister (Apr 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> This was the best thing I found there today.. and someone left it there.. dern fool.. [>:]


 
 WOW! That is freaking awesome...

 " The mighty arms of Atlas hold the heavens from the Earth..." LED ZEPPELIN 'PRESENCE'

 Hey Charlie, I collect post Prohibition (Federal Law...) Bottles. I am very interested in this bottle. I am trying (still) to get a 'guide' to the collecting of FED LAW...bottles together. I've never seen that one. PM me if you'd wish to sell or trade it. 
 If nothing else I'd love some photos to add to the 'guide'.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's the base of the left one.. what's with the groove?






 Here's the base of the scallop-horseshoe funky one:






 bottom front it boasts this:


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry John, nobody seems to care about the L R B.. I thought you were talking trash until you showed it next to the other.. (lamp parts?) []

 The Wilson-Atlas trophy FLF is soaking in a Calgon bath tonight.. that clear glass needs extra babying to get it looking it's very best! Not ready to consider offers quite yet on that one.. soon.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 21, 2010)

Additional:   Thank you, Surf.. you went all the way on this one, you rock! And Will, no.. the place is ABM Mecca..


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Charlie,

 My pleasure, I learned some good stuff here. Is there a maker's mark? That guy is a testimonial to the art of mould making to my way of thinking. Thanks for showing us and looking forward to seeing it again, apres Calgon...


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 21, 2010)

Indeed a helluva mold! Base of bottle before bath....


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Charlie,

 Makes sense that it was a Whitall Tatum. I don't remember seeing that particular WT in a triangle logo before. "After the firm name was changed to "Whitall Tatum Company" in 1901, the marking then became "W.T.CO." In the c.1920s and 1930s many types of bottles and some of their insulators are found with a "W and T inside a triangle" trademark." Thanks to David Whitten.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes it very confusing.. triangles? what's with the triangles??


----------

